# Advice for Beginning Composers



## Amusics (Aug 6, 2020)

Hey,
I get a lot of questions from beginning composers, usually very similar questions, so I decided to start making videos to
address them.
Here is the playlist I have so far. Trying to release a video like this every other week. While I can manage.
Composer's Advice
I've also been working on bite sized tip video called "Just the Tips".
Just the Tips

If you have suggestions for more videos, let me know!

~Andrew


----------



## Damarus (Aug 6, 2020)

These are actually awesome. The theme with the recorder is so good lol


----------



## Amusics (Aug 6, 2020)

Thanks so much Damarus. I've been trying to put out things that are useful. I don't often feel like there is concept stuff as much on YouTube for beginning composers.


----------



## Damarus (Aug 6, 2020)

Its super useful I think. Definitely binge watched most of them and will subscribe. Thanks for sharing!


----------

